# Best Wishes for Caroline Eddy



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations on your recent liver transplant Caroline!! (aka.... sweetgoatmama) You've been waiting a long time and deserve it. Here's to hoping for a speedy recovery and many more informative posts from you on the forums!


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

I want to say thank you to Cariline, I had no idea she was in the hospital and I had some really sick goats and I gave her a call. She anwered my call on the second ring and helped me with some helpful advise, strait from her HOSPITAL BED!!!! I was amazed that she was so willing to put her own recovering a LIVER transplant on hold, to help a guy who she has never met, or even talked to before!  Pretty AMAZING!

Thank You very much for your kind recommendations and help!
If there is EVER, ANYTHING that I can do to help you please PM me or give me a call.

Mike


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Cheers for Carolyn!!! She is the "den mother" for all us goat packers, and we need her very badly. I'm sure she has lots of goats who need her too.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Now you guys are making me blush! And you all know that's almost impossible. 

Mike, you were a welcome distraction from the obvious. Stan would have never encouraged you to call except that he knows me very well. It was kind of like getting back on the horse.


----------

